# iPad et traitement des fichiers RAW



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je comptais acquérir un iPad et au dernier moment, je me suis ravisé.

L'iPad ne "gèrerait" les fichiers "RAW" ....

cépabiença...

une solution ?


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (18 Décembre 2011)

Hello

Qu'entends-tu par "gérer les fichier RAW"?

Je décharge les photo (via l'adaptateur SD) de mon Reflex Canon sur l'iPad sans problème.
Je prends toujours mes photos soit en RAW, soit en RAW+Jpeg. Dans les deux cas, pas de soucis à signaler.


----------



## Darkbarto (18 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, personnellement mon iPad 2 gère très bien les fichier RAW de mon Canon 1DMk3.
Je les décharge simplement avec l'adaptateur que tu peu acheter séparément, ensuite elles se placent dans " photos " la tu peu dérusher tranquillement, ensuite si tu as des retouches à faire, j'ai acheté l'application piRAWnha qui fait très bien le boulot.

Par contre c'est lent pour les retouches en direct du raw. 
Je m'en sers surtout pour dérush, et faire une première sélection avec mes clients.

En espérant que ça t'aide.


----------



## Darkbarto (20 Décembre 2011)

Perso j'étais dans la discussion hein  
Mais à priori mon post à été effacé


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Décembre 2011)

Darkbarto a dit:


> Bonjour, personnellement mon iPad 2 gère très bien les fichier RAW de mon Canon 1DMk3.
> Je les décharge simplement avec l'adaptateur que tu peu acheter séparément, ensuite elles se placent dans " photos " la tu peu dérusher tranquillement, ensuite si tu as des retouches à faire, j'ai acheté l'application piRAWnha qui fait très bien le boulot.
> 
> Par contre c'est lent pour les retouches en direct du raw.
> ...



Pareil pour moi, je ne shoote qu'en raw (5d mark II) et j'utilise L'ipad pour dérusher en live lors des temps mort (mariage) ou avec mes clients...


Pour le traitement des raws il est possible de le faire sur L'ipad (il existe de bon softs), mais:


L'écran ne peut être étalonné
La lenteur du traitement ne permet que de faire ça très ponctuellement 




Par contre photosmith est super pour gérer ses raw avec lightroom quand tu te depladeplace.... Il permet de faire le tri de faon nomade, et de synchroniser ses images avec les tags et le classement directement en arrivant au bureau...


----------



## Billy666 (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Je me permet d'intervenir dans ce topic car j'ai quelques soucis à gérer mes raw avec mon ipad 2 et j'ai besoins de vos lumières !

A savoir que je transfert les raw pris avec un D700 (12 MP,4256 × 2832 ) par le biais d'un adaptateur CF pour Ipad.
Ensuite, je traite mes fichiers avec Snapseed ou Photoforge 2 et lorsque j'exporte mon fichier "final" (email, enregistrement dans un dossier, FTp, DropBox), je me retrouve avec un fichier d'une résolution bien inferieur (2048*1362) 

Si l'un d'entre vous a une explication à me donner, je suis preneur 
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Gwen (6 Janvier 2012)

Pareil. Les fichiers sont en résolution réduite. C'est une des limitations des logiciels de traitement d'image actuel.

Un peu gênant et bien dommage


----------



## Billy666 (6 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Pareil. Les fichiers sont en résolution réduite. C'est une des limitations des logiciels de traitement d'image actuel.
> 
> Un peu gênant et bien dommage



Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est lorsque je regarde en detail les "features" de Snapseed, je cite "Un iPad 1 peut enregistrer une image comportant jusquà 6,25 mégapixels  et un iPad 2, une image comportant jusquà 16 mégapixels. Si la  résolution de votre image est supérieure à celle prise en charge par  votre iPad, elle sera ramenée au nombre maximal de mégapixels pris en  charge."

Ce ne serait pas plutôt l'ipad lui même dès l'import qui réduit la résolution des raw? 
Est ce que quelqu'un a rencontré le même problème avec une app comme Pirawha?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (12 Janvier 2012)

Aucune idée avec snapseed... Avec filterstorm pro aucun soucis avec les 21 Mpx de mon 5d2... Sauf le temps d'export, un peu long...


----------

